

So Where does this leave pulse? - Zeeshank
http://zeeshoy.tumblr.com/post/11780779382/so-where-does-this-leave-pulse-if-the-only-thing

======
Zeeshank
so why would you wanna use any other App when you can just do it on Safari
now?

